# Google Maps and absurd wake locks?



## DigitalDK (Jun 7, 2011)

Is it just me or does anyone else have the same issue with the latest version of maps? My current amount of wake locks is 8324. Time kept awake is 43m 22s. Number of times waking device 1448. I used GSam Battery Monitor to figure out what was draining my battery.


----------



## sbenson (Nov 18, 2011)

Looks pretty normal to me. Mine is very similar.


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

Probably that issue where you have to allow a GPS lock when the phone initially boots.

I dont have the problem anymore it went away when I switched from JellyBelly to AOKP.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Turn off latitude background location reporting

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DigitalDK (Jun 7, 2011)

sbenson said:


> Looks pretty normal to me. Mine is very similar.


I can't see 8,000 locks in a 14hr time frame from Google maps being normal, especially considering I rarely use it. Also it locks just fine like 10m accuracy.


----------



## DigitalDK (Jun 7, 2011)

Burncycle said:


> Turn off latitude background location reporting
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


So that's what's causing it eh?


----------



## somato (Jan 2, 2012)

If you're using JB then it's probably Google Now. I encounter a similar experience when I leave the location service running. If you're still on ICS then I don't know, but something is definitely not right, imo.


----------



## DigitalDK (Jun 7, 2011)

somato said:


> If you're using JB then it's probably Google Now. I encounter a similar experience when I leave the location service running. If you're still on ICS then I don't know, but something is definitely not right, imo.


Yeah I'm running JB I figured Google Now might have something to do with it.


----------



## skaforey (Aug 1, 2011)

Burncycle said:


> Turn off latitude background location reporting
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Maybe I'm missing something but I don't see this option? Can you give more details on how to change this setting? I am having a very similar problem, and have resorted to turning off Google Now, but that is not an ideal solution.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

If you turn off your location Google Now won't learn when you leave work for example and throw a card up about traffic. Or if it still does it won't be as accurate to your location obviously lol

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

skaforey said:


> Maybe I'm missing something but I don't see this option? Can you give more details on how to change this setting? I am having a very similar problem, and have resorted to turning off Google Now, but that is not an ideal solution.


Settings -> Google (under Accounts) -> Maps & Latitude -> Verify that Background Location Reporting is off.


----------



## DigitalDK (Jun 7, 2011)

Burncycle said:


> Turn off latitude background location reporting
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Does this affect Google Now?


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

DigitalDK said:


> Does this affect Google Now?


Yes

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------

